

Show HN: Momentum – a personal dashboard that eliminates distraction - nbrempel
http://momentumdash.com

======
drvortex
It's thoughtfully done, but it is also useless as a dashboard, providing too
little to do.

I personally prefer Rubber New Tab because it is minimal in design, not
content. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rubber-new-
tab/dcc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rubber-new-
tab/dcclghoneephednbkkjjnepkjgmldbdf)

~~~
nbrempel
Thanks for the feedback! We're working on much more content right now. We plan
on adding integrations for many common services like google calendar, github,
trello, and so on.

------
clintonc
This is really thoughtfully done. I like it. :)

~~~
nbrempel
Glad to hear it!

------
neom
Love momentum!

~~~
nbrempel
Thanks bud!

